# Canadian skinner in Amboyna burl



## Steve Smith (Dec 28, 2016)

One of the two projects I brought with me to Georgia. Finished with waterbourne poly.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice...I like the shape of the handle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice job Steve! What kind of steel?


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 29, 2016)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 29, 2016)

VERY nice


----------



## Steve Smith (Dec 29, 2016)

@NYWoodturner Nothing fancy, just 440C. I bought it strictly because I liked the design. for gutting and skinning I use the Russell Green River carbon steel blades.

http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/product_info.php?cPath=119_299_393&products_id=9999

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 29, 2016)

Looks like the shape & design would fit a hand nicely. Sure like the wood. Chuck


----------



## Steve Smith (Dec 29, 2016)

@Nature Man I rough sanded it on the belt sanders before I left home and only took some of klingspor's sanding rolls with me to contour and finish it. it took quite a while to get to the point where it felt comfy in my hand, but the slow process made it easier to fine tune the fit. While it's comfy in the hand, the width of the handle may make it difficult to fit into a sheath, though I don't have a need for one yet.

My next project that I brought will take significantly longer to complete; an 800 piece intarsia project that has almost non of the pieces contoured. All of it I will hand sand, unless I use some carving tools to shape it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

